# Camera Land Uncovers a Few Great Opportunities



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Uncovers a Few Great Opportunities*

I just rearranged the basement to try to make things somewhat easier when I have to do inventory in a couple of weeks and I came across some demos and some 1 lefts of a couple of discontinued new product. The demo riflescopes have never been mounted.
Some are from demo day events we had here in the store and they were put into rubber grips on wood stocks, others are demos from trade shows. All have full warranty and are in as new condition.
If anything on this list interests you please give a call, 212-753-5128, as I am not sending this list to our web builder.

*Riflescopes:*

Demo Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 Illuminated Reticle Riflescope #525405-9960 for only $679.99

Demo Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50 #6 Non-Illuminated Reticle Riflescope #525421-9906

Demo Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* VM/V w/#60 2nd IP #521733-9960 @ only $1299.99

Demo Zeiss Victory 3-12x56 T* VM/V #20 2nd IP #521545-9920 only $1299.99

Demo Zeiss Victory 3-12x56 T* VM/V w/VariPoint 56 Reticle #521747-9956 only $1399.99

Demo Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec Reticle 72 RZ-800, Hunting Turret #521777-9972 only $1499.99

Demo Swarovski Z6 Series 1-6x24 #4 Reticle #59112 only $1399.99

Demo Swarovski Z6i Illuminated Series 1.7-10x42 2nd Generation 4A-I Reticle #69238 only $1999.99

New - Brunton Echo 3-9x40 - BDC Reticle #F-ECHO3940-5 only $99.99

New - Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24 EBR-556 MOA Reticle #RZR124-E only $899.99

Demo Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 BDC #VPR-M-05BDC only $349.99

Demo Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 BDC #VPR-M-06BDC only $374.99

Demo Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50 LR FFP XLR #VHS-4313-LR only $649.99

Demo Vortex Viper HS 6-24x50 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) #VHS-4319 only $449.99

Demo Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP only $799.99

Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 only $399.99

*Binoculars: *

New, discontinued, Vortex Razor HD 10x50 only $799.99

New, discontinued 2012 series, Swarovski SLC 10x42 HD #58210 only $1499.99

New, Minox BL 8x44 BR Comfort Bridge #62195 only $299.99

Minox BL 10x44 BR Comfort Bridge #62196 only $299.99

Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II #65810 only $179.99

*Spotting Scopes:*

Demo Zeiss Victory DiaScope 65 T* FL (Black) Straight with 15-45x Zoom Eyepiece #1787880 only $1599.99

Demo Vortex Razor HD 11-33x50 Spotter Straight #RZR-50S1) only $599.99

If there is something you have been looking for and do not see it listed here feel free to give a call and perhaps we can find something for you.

Thanks for all the support & Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------

